# Your favorite Bass Lake?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Just curious to know what your favorite lake for bass is?

If I could only pick one inland lake it would be Mosquito. If Erie/Presque Isle Bay was a choice I'd rate that tops within a couple hours drive. Nothing really compares to Lake Erie and its bays for trophy lgmouth and smallmouth with the exception of of lgmouth on a few of the smaller lakes (ladoe).


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Outta state? Dale Hollow
In state? OShaughnessy or Knox

Only reason I didn't pick Erie, is that I don't get to fish it much!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Gotta be Piedmont for me. Not too many lakes where you can find green and bronzebacks in the same inland lake. Most of my Fish Ohio smallies have come from Piedmont.
EH


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree with Shakedown , Knox & O'shaughnessy, 5-7 years ago I would say Delaware was hot for me , In April, May & June I like the size of smallmouth in Alum


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would have to say that my favorite bass lake would be Charles Mill , but Clear Flork is also right there with it .  They are alsome lakes to get both numbers and big fish .


----------



## ben_fishin (Apr 6, 2004)

My favorite bass lake in NE Ohio is berlin


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Berlin gets a vote! I like berlin too, I live about 10 minutes from there.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

It's not a lake, but it's a tremendous bass fishery - THE MIGHTY OHIO!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with RodMan about the Ohio River, but chosing a lake would have to be Nimisila #1, Long #2, and Portage #3. My all time favorite is Lake Wylie on the South and North Carolina borders.


----------



## goose925 (Apr 12, 2004)

Well I gotta say for me Largemouths = Ladue.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

For local lakes for bass- I'd say O'Shaugnessy. Griggs also is pretty good.
Knox lake a close second.
Out of state- Chataqua New York.
Way out of the state- McGreager Bay, Ontario Canada, right off the Dock out my front door!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine is Knox, followed by Cowan for LM.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Fished most of the lakes in SW, Central and NE Ohio. Mogadore is the best I've seen for LMs in Ohio. O'shay was good, Knox was good, Mogadore is better than either from my experience. Ladue sounds like it is up there with Mogadore but I've not been able to fish it. According to the DNR "_The top Fish Ohio lake for largemouth bass was Mogadore Reservoir, with Portage Lakes, LaDue Reservoir, Clear Fork Reservoir, Mosquito Lake, and Lake Erie noting catches of that species._" You can find the whole article from the OhioDNR at http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/News/fishohio04.htm.
Lake Erie is in a class of it's own for smallies. 
Out of state, my favorite bass lake would be either Lake George/St. John's River in Florida or Lake Marion in SC (my personal best bass came from Marion).


----------



## sirevans2001 (Apr 13, 2004)

just moved lancaster area ..lookin for small lakes close for bass and pan fish any help?


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

I have to agree with goose, LaDue is great!  
LaDo


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

sirevans2001 said:


> just moved lancaster area ..lookin for small lakes close for bass and pan fish any help?


Oakthorpe Lake  It's not too far from you, I don't think. It's near the town of Oakthorpe which is NE of Lancaster. Small lake, under 100 acres, electric motor only, very good LM bass. There are redear in there too. Also, if you didn't know, the Hocking River is a great smallie stream especially a bit further south from you in Hocking and Athens counties. 

Steve


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I love Berlin and Mosquito for largemouth Berlin has some big smallies in it.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I only have limited scope on the lakes in ohio, as I have only been on the SW ones, but lately Acton Lake has been the best for me. I always catch a good amount of bass and some size to them too.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I've caught my biggest bass at LaDue. Nice lake. I fish Portage, Long, Nimisila for them too, with Nimisila being my favorite out of them. 

I better brush up on Long, I have a club tourney there in a couple weeks. LOL

Carl


----------



## nitro882 (Apr 13, 2004)

it's got to be Lake Erie....size and numbers !!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Out of state would be any lake in the BWCA.
In state I love the power lakes, got a few that I really like over there.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Mogadore, but Ladue is growing on me.


----------



## Bucktail (Apr 14, 2004)

I have quite a few, but anyone that has bass in it is my favorite. If you put in a mini lake behind your house Bassin Bill, that would be my favorite one then.


----------



## topwaterwally (Apr 15, 2004)

Fished St Clair last June in a two day tournament, caught over 7 limits the first day, 38 smallmouth, second day was a little tougher, but still managed to pull in 18. Its an awesome lake.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I haven't been to St. Clair yet but I'd love to go sometime. Maybe this summer....



topwaterwally said:


> Fished St Clair last June in a two day tournament, caught over 7 limits the first day, 38 smallmouth, second day was a little tougher, but still managed to pull in 18. Its an awesome lake.


----------



## horsefish (Apr 15, 2004)

My Favorites in Ohio are Peidmont, Kokosing, and Knox. Out of Ohio, the Trent River in Campbellford, Ontario Canada.

Bob


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Definately Congress Lake in Hartville OH, Stark County. Mogadore, I fish more, and catch more. But the size of the bass in Congress are awesome. Practically every bass you reel in is 2 lbs or more. Not very many small ones it seems. Which is why I can catch 20-30 at Mogadore some days, it is including all the 10 and 12 inchers.

I can also tell you what is NOT my favorite bass lake. North Reservoir of the Portage lakes.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to fish bass alot, and caught lots of nice ones in small state forest lakes.


----------



## Joe D (Apr 14, 2004)

I would say my favorite bass lake is Rocky Fork. It's not far from where we live. We Fish a tournament here on Tuesday nights and a lot fish are caught. For crappies Paint is the best by far.......Joe D.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I hardly fish lakes for bass but I would have to say with my limited experience that Salt Fork is my choice. Fished it only a small number of times specifically for bass but caught a couple of 5#'s and some small ones. 
My favorite is a number of private ponds close to the house. 
My favorite for smallmouth is the Hocking River, have never fished for smallies in lakes!


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

For me it's Presque Isle-I know it's in Pennsylvania but no other body of water in Ohio compares to it! Second would be the Ohio River! 
Will let you know how we do tomorrow at Presque Isle- can't hardly wait!
Later, Jason


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Mogadore. Reasons: note:not necessarly in order of importance. 
1. I can leave my house and be on the water within 20 minutes.
2. I know the lake extremly well.
3. I catch well over a dozen fish over 5lbs yearly.
4. I catch large numbers of fish. 
5. Electric only.
6. I know so many other fisherman there and we trade information freely.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Stick Marsh/Farm 13 near Melbourne, FL


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Chalk up one vote for private ponds, they are really hard to be with very little fishing pressure and some monster Bass. Besides those of us who are shorebound can compete on these lakes. Cuyahoga River comes in a close second for smallies you can't beat the added advantage that a little current gives a fish.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

mosquito, portage and my favorite, the ohio river. im going to presque isle for the first time this year and from what i've heard its soon to be my new favorite!


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

I believe the best bass res's in neo are Nimi, Mog, and LaDue, in that order. I don't generally fish for bass except in the heat of the summer when I get a bug for slop fishing. I've had 30-50 fish days at Nimi anchored from the same spot. LaDue has real good numbers but I believe Black Gum fungus has in the past inhibited the numbers of 4-5 lbers. and up although I also think the fungus may have run it's course as the bass seem to be getting larger every year. Mog. is like spearing yearlings in a barrel but it also has it's fair share of hogs. Unfortunately it's fished by a few very proficient bassers who kill their limit including some real hogs.
I might add that these 3 places have one thing in common, lots and lots of weeds.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> Nimi, Mog, and LaDue... I might add that these 3 places have one thing in common, lots and lots of weeds.


I believe those 3 reservoirs may also have something else that is far more important...consistent water levels during spring  I don't know Nimi or LaDue that well but Mogadore handles rain better than any reservoir I've seen in Ohio. The combination of steady water levels and the shallow cover offered by the weeds makes for great spawns for both bass and forage. 

Steve


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow I'm suprised, Michigan isn't getting any props. The irish Hills (devils, wamplers have won me a lot of $) are great and even farther up Charlevoix is awesome for smallies. St. Clair has been really good to me also. It's hard to pick a favorite.

Norm


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

In Ohio I would have to go with Knox Lake. 

OUt of State: Definitely Lake Fork & Sam Rayburn Reservior, these are by far my favorites overall as well.


----------

